# Thoughts on type-f diy



## Carson (Aug 6, 2008)

i just got my black type-F DIY from cube4you today. I haven't shaved off the sharp edges, lubed, or even stickered it yet, but my first impression is that isn't going to be a very good cube. The plastic is very thin and doesn't appear to be of good quality. The edges fit between the centers VERY tightly. Even with the screws at there loosest point, this makes the cube very tight. When I have the stickers on and have access to a precise scale, I will weigh the type F, its feels significantly lighter than my type A's

For those of you that have type F's that are properly prepared, are they any good? I would love to hear some input before I spend time breaking in a new cube.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 6, 2008)

Perhaps do some searching?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4833&highlight=Review
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4546&highlight=Review


----------



## Crzyazn (Aug 7, 2008)

If i remember correctly, Lotsofsloths loves his type f with A core hybrid


----------



## crabs!!! (Aug 7, 2008)

I personally find my type A I just got into the mail alot better than my old type F with an A core in it. The type F is so tight yet pops alot for me.


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2008)

mine sucks. period. watch my video.


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 12, 2008)

It's light, and it's quiet. I didn't notice that it was very tight, but I have to set it pretty tight to prevent it from popping. (And I still have to be careful).

Overall, it's not my favorite cube, but it's not awful either.

Mine didn't have any sharp edges or really change at all as I've used it. It needed to be lubed, of course, but beyond that it's stayed the same for me. Granted, I've been using it fairly rarely, but I think at this point I can consider it broken in.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 25, 2009)

type f is my favorite cube.
it rarely locks, rarely pops, and turns very quickly.
in fact, i've never used a bad type f.


----------



## teller (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't use my F much, but I like to pick it up from time to time...it's not bad at all, just...of all my cubes the F feels "weird." It is very quiet, which is kinda neat. Now...I just don't do pops at all, so I've got it tightened up to where it's a little slow. I don't have the same lockup problems that I've seen others having...might be some manufacturing variation. Don't know.

Summary: If I woke up one morning next to a Type F, I wouldn't toss it out of my bed, ya know?


----------



## Eric Limeback (Apr 27, 2009)

The only type F I tried was my friends, and I was absolutely in love with it. I could consistently get sub-12 times including a few consecutive sub-10s. Although to be honest, the one I tried has plastic that feels really cheap and has a gross feeling to it. It was still pretty sweet though


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 27, 2009)

I just got my 3x3x3 type e diansheng cube today and it's pretty good.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 28, 2009)

Like many others, I love the type F. Experiencing types A, B, D-F, C4U, type F locks up the least. It's corning cutting abilities are right up there along with A and C4U. I have never had a bad type F, and I'm not really sure why I keep hearing of tight type Fs.

I have heard two complaints that I agree with:
1. Type Fs don't seem to react very well to silicone. You want the liquid rubiks.com lube. That's the only type that I have tried that works.
2. Both crazyasianskills and I have agreed that it starts feeling weird after a while. It's not really something I can describe well. It's just feels cheap... and hollow?

This review seems to agree with me too: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10279

EDIT: If, in the end, you feel that type F is not a good cube, try taking F cubies and putting it on a type D frame with an A core. Sounds expensive and troublesome, but it really is a good cube--much better than any I have played with.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2009)

teller said:


> Summary: If I woke up one morning next to a Type F, I wouldn't toss it out of my bed, ya know?



umm nice comparison  but bad image  lol


----------

